# "Little Blazer" flame sucker



## rcplanebuilder (Oct 10, 2009)

These are some pictures of a Little Blazer engine I built with my dad last year:

Parts:

























Video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj_yD-Kvgrw[/ame]


It was fun building this engine, I think I want to build a Solenoid motor for my next project. Does anybody have any plans for a solenoid engine for my dad and I to build?

-Jeremy-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice engine. Beautiful finish!


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 10, 2009)

VERY nice finish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful - especially the finish !! :bow:


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 10, 2009)

Very pretty, Jeremy. Nice runner too. Great job by you and your dad!


----------



## cfellows (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, very nice build! Love the way it sounds.

Good work...

Chuck


----------



## Jadecy (Oct 10, 2009)

Can you provide a few details? What did you use for the cylinder? I used aluminum with a brass sleeve on mine. I have to say it is my favorite little engine. I think yours is wonderful. I really like your little burner. Have you used a photo-tach to see what RPM it runs at? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful engine Jeremy! :bow:

Rick


----------



## JimN (Oct 10, 2009)

That is one very nice engine, congrats.


----------



## rcplanebuilder (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments, the cylinder was made of 20/24 T3 aluminum, and the piston was phosphor-bronze. Valve was 304SS.

The speed was tached at 25-2700 RPM, but it fluctuates a bit.


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 11, 2009)

what a beautiful finish, what a nice running engine. Kudos to you (ok dad also) for this wonderful treat. what's the next project? 

take care 

tom


----------



## eskimobob (Oct 12, 2009)

Superb engine woohoo1
I love the finish - It would be great if someone made a short video tutorial for achieving a finish like that 8)


----------



## rcplanebuilder (Oct 14, 2009)

A big sincere thanks for the props to my son! :bow: He is a bit anxious about posting, but that really helps warming him up to you!  ;D

So you guys like shiny stuff? 

This finish is actually geared towards kids playing with it. (It doesn't need to be perfect) And I confess, though he turned most all the cranks on this one, including the cam, I was in charge of the polishing department. (A 12 year old only has so much patience for that kind of thing, lol) 

I did a thread on polishing on another site, for another venue, it is completely off topic by comparison. But, it is 15 pages long, and has 32,500 views, and it covers it all in great detail. So, I'm NOT doing it all over again. :big:

I will post the link in a separate thread if you wish. I will also post it here for you. However, you have to register (it's free) to see the photos all at once on the page, otherwise you have to click on each one (as a guest) to see them, and that blows. 

It's long, but it will get you to this point if you have the patience. (This is NOT chrome, only polished aluminum) 



 



Then you can chrome it and make it shiny after this. :big:

http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=4005471


Ted


----------



## NickG (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, 

very impressive stuff. Nice flame gulper, have you done any other engine models? Thanks for the thread on polishing, very informative.

Nick


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 14, 2009)

very nice engine!

nice Tuff-Neck too, Funny, I was just out back polishing up a Redline and a Free-Agent yesterday. So now I'll give your tutorial a read and see where I went wrong. ;D


----------



## eskimobob (Oct 14, 2009)

Many thanks for the link on polishing - I am only just up to page 6 but it is superb stuff :bow:


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice flame licker, not seen one run that fast before!

Vic.


----------

